# Zekrom_B0lt vs Lilypad



## shy ♡ (Feb 8, 2015)

Zekrom_B0lt said:


> Format: 1v1 Single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 7 days
> Damage Cap: 25 %
> ...


[size=+2]*Lilypad vs Zekrom_B0lt*[/size]

*Lilypad's active squad*

 *Bumblethree* the female Combee <Honey Gather>
 *闇 (Yami)* the male Poochyena <Quick Feet>
 *Cyndarella* the female Cyndaquil <Blaze> @ Charcoal
 *Twitchwing* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings> @ Sharp Beak
 *Rex* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Silk Scarf
 *Mabus* the male Mareep <Static>


*Zekrom_B0lt's active squad*

 *Froakie* the male Froakie <Protean>

Zekrom sends out, Lilypad sends out and orders commands, Zekrom orders commands.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Feb 8, 2015)

Lets go Froakie


----------



## Herbe (Feb 8, 2015)

*Mabus!* It's your time to shine!

_Nosferatu once said that when the one known as Mabus dies, the third antichrist will come and the world as we know it will end. Or something like that; google it._ There are two ways this can end; I win and the world goes on or you defeat Mabus and the world comes crashing down on you.

Ready to admit defeat? Ah, well, I didn't think so. Your loss.

Let's get 'em, Mabus! Your opponent is just a mere type-changing frog! We can show him up, easy! 

We're going to *poison* him quite nicely there first, then you should *charge* yourself up to *thunderbolt his ass.*

If he digs, use *Magnet Rise* to rise above your petty opponent before he strikes and if he is Ground type when you are about to use Thunderbolt, make a big *substitute.*

If he tries to taunt you on the first turn, use *charge beam x2.*

We got this, Mabus.

*Toxic/Magnet Rise/Charge Beam~Charge/Magnet Rise/Charge Beam~Thunderbolt/Substitute*


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Feb 8, 2015)

Double Team ~ Smokescreen ~ Bounce


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 9, 2015)

*a plain field*​*Lilypad (O)*

Mabus (m) <static>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- c:

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

(m) <protean>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ‘Ribbit.’​
Both battlers, once released from their balls, seem pretty comfortable in the arena, neither more at home than the other. Mabus sniffs at the grass underfoot, but froakie wastes no time - he flashes a grin and kicks off the dirt, running zigzag patterns around his opponent. He picks up speed and dashes faster and faster, so fast it seems like a blue line leaps after him - multiplies, stretches, and dozens of tiny frogs are running all at once. He kicks to a sudden stop and there they are, 8 frogs, grinning at the mareep before them. 

Mabus breathes out an annoyed whuff in their direction, bile creeping up his throat; he’s so annoyed, he actually _spits_ at one of them. The purple gloop flahes through the frog inneffectually and lands on the grass behind it, singeing into the dirt as the clone disappears. Mabus whinnies with growing annoyance, while the frogs kick up a raucus of laughs.

All at once, they open their mouths and blow out a smothering cloud of smoke. It surrounds the field immediately, blocking everything from sight; though it’s it’s deceptively thin. The wind already begins to pick it up and blow it away, but there’s quite enough to take a while.

Luckily, Mabus doesn’t need his eyes to charge himself up. He closes them as they tear up from the smoke, and instead concentrates the electricity in his fleece, rubbing the fur together like a storming cloud. Lightning bounces from hair to hair, tensing and building until he feels properly charged for his next attack.

Meanwhile, froakie and co. certainly don’t plan on waiting around. They dip low to the ground, then bounce upwards with all their collective might, flipping high into the air above. Though they can’t see their target, they drop down and hope beyond hope their aim is true - don’t wanna hit the ground! - and…

SLAM straight into the mareep’s back, bouncing off again onto the grass behind.

Mabus twirls around, squealing wish shock - it seemed to him that eight frogs at once had bounced off of him! - but they disappeared all too fast into the smoke again for him to take aim. He whinnies and lets loose his built-up electricity at where he hoped the frogs had gone - but hears no scream of pain. He hits nothing, again, and his frustration only grows.​
*Lilypad (O)*

Mabus (m) <static>
Health: 94%
Energy: 89%
- ‘Arhg! Get back here!’ Accuracy -1.

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

(m) <protean>
Health: 100%
Energy: 88%
- ‘>D’ Flying type; has 7 clones; accuracy -1.

*Arena Notes:*
The field is covered in a thin haze of smoke.

*Final Notes:*

 Mabus’s Charge was immediately used up on the t-bolt.
 Smokescreen affects all battlers in the vicinity.
 Zekrom next.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Feb 9, 2015)

Acrobatics ~ Round ~ Rock Tomb


----------



## Herbe (Feb 9, 2015)

Eugh. I hate double team.

We're going to try this again. Go for a rain dance. The rain will pass through the fake froakies.

After that, join in the fun with another *round!* You can relax for a second.

Then, try to make it so he can't hit you. As soon as you finish your round, take off. If you can start running while finishing up the round without sacrificing too much, do so. Run in zig zags, just don't stay in the same place while he is trying to rock tomb you. He'll try to break up the ground under your feet, so just keep moving. 

If you can clearly see the real Froakie, which you should be able to do, go in for an *iron tail.* He should be rock type right now, and rock is weak to steel. If you can't tell his type go for it anyway. If he doesn't happen to be rock type, go for some* thunder!*

If you still can't tell who is real, *give him a shock wave.*

*Rain Dance~Round~Iron Tail/ Thunder / Shockwave*


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 10, 2015)

*a plain field*

*Lilypad (O)*

Mabus (m) <static>
Health: 94%
Energy: 89%
- ‘Arhg! Get back here!’ Accuracy -1.

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

(m) <protean>
Health: 100%
Energy: 88%
- ‘>D’ Flying type; has 7 clones; accuracy -1.​
Still smug, the froakie collectively kick off the ground, summersault mid-air, twist feet-first towards Mabus, and land acrobatically on the sheep - from every direction - bouncing off ceremoniously to land and take a bow. They imagine the crowd cheering; a score of 10, 10, 10, their gymnastic skills earning no less than the best.

Mabus’s thick fleece took the hit pretty well; mostly the shock of being attacked from multiple foes keeps getting to him. He’s got a plan to fix that, though… He turns his head skyward and prays for some relief. With no reply, he starts to dance, begging the gods to be merciful - and oh! oh! a raindrop hits his nose, and another a blade of grass, and soon a sudden downpour overtakes the field. He turns to grin at froakie - indeed, *the* froakie - for the clones shimmer and fade under the heavy rain, unable to stay solid. 

Froakie glances around, suddenly all alone. He clears his throat, and lets out a mournful whine; it grows louder, begging for an answer, so loud it cracks in Mabus’s ears and actually hurts. Mabus can’t help but respond, though - he bellows back, his own voice echoing even louder, but it doesn’t seem to be the voice froakie was looking for. His eyes squeeze tight, suddenly pained; the noise is too heavy, all around him, he can’t shut it out, it _hurts_. Mabus stops finally, but it takes a few moments more for the cries to stop echoing.

Finally, froakie opens his eyes. He’s still forlorn, but suddenly serious as well, and he focuses on the ground - now growing a bit muddy - beneath him. A quick bounce, and the earth shakes, splitting open to release giant boulders crashing upwards like a maw - but Mabus jumps up, dancing atop the tip of the boulder, kicking off and landing on the mud beside it as the rocks close in a tomb. Mabus sighs with relief.

He turns quickly towards froakie, intent clear on his face, and swings his tail in the rain. It shimmers with light, glowing - with electricity, or just a reflection? - and he runs towards the frog, picking up sudden speed. Froakie squeaks and leaps aside as Mabus slams his tail into the mud, missing by a second, and swerves to swear after the dodging frog. Two misses. Though it’s only fair, neither one seems to be satisfied.​
*Lilypad (O)*

Mabus (m) <static>
Health: 79%
Energy: 71%
- ‘Cheater…’ Accuracy -1.

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

(m) <protean>
Health: 89%
Energy: 78%
- ‘:|’ Rock type type; accuracy -1.

*Arena Notes:*
It’s raining heavily (2 more actions); the smoke is almost entirely cleared.

*Final Notes:*

The rain is clearing up the smoke pretty fas, so both battler’s accuracy will go back to normal next round.
 Lilypad next.


----------



## Herbe (Feb 17, 2015)

ACK I am so close to dq it isn't even funny. Attacks up in a jiffy.


----------



## Herbe (Feb 17, 2015)

Alright Mabus this is going to be short and sweet.

First lets try to get our *thunder* in. If he is a Ground type then unleash your *frustration.* If he wants to try to stop you in any way that you can't hit him, go ahead and *rest,* I guess. Just keep doing this.

*Thunder/Frustration/Rest x3*


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Feb 17, 2015)

Taunt ~ Dig ~ Dig


----------



## Herbe (Feb 17, 2015)

:(

you outsmarted my rushed plan 

:(


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 18, 2015)

*a plain field*

*Lilypad (O)*

Mabus (m) <static>
Health: 79%
Energy: 71%
- ‘Cheater…’ Accuracy -1.

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

(m) <protean>
Health: 89%
Energy: 78%
- ‘:|’ Rock type type; accuracy -1.​
Eager to lay into the verbal assault, froakie gently mentions how pathetic Mabus’s tactics are. He’s facing a _water_ type and he can’t even rise up to the challenge - come on! Hit him! Mabus’s face reddens with fury, and he’s more than ready to rise to the challenge. His little hooves spread out as he braces himself, static spreading from his fleece and - 

*CRASH* - lightning strikes so sudden, so loud down on froakie, toasting his wet skin black before grounding. Froakie’s expression is frozen in shock - he can’t move for a second, or more, he’s stone-still while his muscles spasm, trying to figure out what happened. 

But Mabus isn’t done yet. Legs still spread, he whinnies with fury and another bolt of lightning streaks from the sky down unto froakie’s prone and shivering body. He’s a dark blot of black in the screaming white light of electricity until it sparks out - and he stays there, in so much pain, the ground below him singed black - until his muscles give way and he can move at last. Slowly, slowly, his eyes staying pinned to the sheep, he paws at the burnt earth, pushing steadily downwards. Deeper and deeper, until he’s just shoving the mud up onto his back, covering himself in a tomb of mud and rain. 

Mabus paces in a tight circle, shaking his head anxiously. He needs to _hit_ something, but the stupid frog is gone. He’s most definitely not going to _sleep_… no… With sheer frustration, he throws himself at the pile of mud where froakie disappeared, thrashing his limbs and his head and tossing mud every which way. Thoroughly covered now, he gets back up, having hit nothing but at least a bit relieved. 

Until he’s struck off his feet - smacked off, by the froakie reappearing under him. Mabus whinnies, jumping and kicking at the shock and pain to his stomach, while froakie digs the rest of the way out with twitching muscles.​
*Lilypad (O)*

Mabus (m) <static>
Health: 64%
Energy: 54%
- ‘AH, don’t sneak up on me >|’

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

(m) <protean>
Health: 64% (capped)
Energy: 71%
- *twitch*  Ground type type, paralyzed (moderate).

*Arena Notes:*
It’s raining heavily (4 more actions). There’s a small burrow leading down and back up near both Mabus and froakie.

*Final Notes:*

I lengthened the duration of the rain since it’s been changed to last 9 actions.
 Thunder paralyzed on the first action.
 Accuracy drop faded on action 2.
 Zekrom next.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Feb 18, 2015)

Double Team ~ Bounce ~ Rock Tomb


----------



## Herbe (Feb 20, 2015)

Mabus, let him move first each action. Kill him with kindness.

*Charge* up after he Double Teams, which you'll be able to see through since rain, then wait for him to Bounce (and conveniently become Flying Type) to *thunderbolt* him. Dodge that Rock Tomb and then you can *take a break.* If dodging will take a full action then skip dodging and use *Agility* instead.

If you're still taunted for who-knows-what reason (i.e. I mathed wrong) thunderbolt him on first turn too, which after that the taunt should have worn off.

*Charge/Thunderbolt~Thunderbolt~Chill/Agility*


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 22, 2015)

*a plain field*

*Lilypad (O)*

Mabus (m) <static>
Health: 64%
Energy: 54%
- ‘AH, don’t sneak up on me >|’

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

(m) <protean>
Health: 64% (capped)
Energy: 71%
- *twitch*  Ground type, paralyzed (moderate).​
Mabus waits as told, watching while the paralyzed froakie struggles to run as he had before. His aching muscles kick through the mud, no where near as fast, sticking with each slow jump… It’s painful to watch. He manages one circle around the mareep, and starts another, and slowly a flickering blue froakie begins to appear behind him - but it’s immediately run through by the pouring rain. Froakie can’t take anymore and he slops down in the mud, frustrated and tired and aching; all that for nothing. Mabus grins, thoroughly bemused, and gathers tiny bits of static within his fleece. It takes no time at all before he’s charged up, ready for the next attack.

Slowly, froakie gets again to his feet, spotting the mareep before he bounces dullenly into the air. He drops heavily with the rain, a tiny bomb - but he’s way off base, landing hard in the mud, twirling back upright to rub the dirt off his face. Everything is going so wrong for him - 

- and then everything lights up, a brilliant flash of white light and he can’t see or think, he’s all burning pain. He drops back to the ground, unable to support himself on shaking limbs; the lightning courses through his entire body, and when it stops his muscles are seizing, frozen, leaving him stuck lying on the mud.

Mabus shrieks with joy. While froakie is stuck doing nothing, he gets to relax. He plops his butt down and closes his eyes, enjoying the trickle of rain on his fleece, the occasional clap of thunder far above. He feels his energy coming back to him, and he’s ready to dish out more pain.​
*Lilypad (O)*

Mabus (m) <static>
Health: 64%
Energy: 53%
- ‘>3’

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

(m) <protean>
Health: 39% (capped)
Energy: 64%
- ‘Everything’s going wrong ;_;’  Flying type, paralyzed (moderate).

*Arena Notes:*
It’s raining heavily (1 more action). There’s a small burrow leading down and back up near both Mabus and froakie.

*Final Notes:*

 Bounce missed.
 Froakie was fully paralyzed on the third action.
 Lilypad next.


----------



## Herbe (Feb 23, 2015)

Mabus, we're almost there. 

If all goes well *Thunder* him first thing and then *chill* out for the rest of the round.

If you can't damage him for any reason first action, *Rain Dance* to keep your thunderous advantage and delay to Thunder on the second action and Chill on the third.

If you can't Thunder him on the second action due to him being undamageable, do it on the third and chill on the second.

If you still can't thunder him on the third action since he's immune to Electric attacks/he's in a semi-invulnerable state, use *Toxic.* Otherwise, if he's protecting, then just chill. 

If you're Taunted while trying to use a non damaging move, *Charge Beam* on second and *Toxic* on third.

*Thunder/Rain Dance~Chill/Thunder/Charge Beam~Chill/Thunder/Toxic*


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Feb 23, 2015)

Dig ~ Dig ~ Protect


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 24, 2015)

Zekrom, until now I've just guessed what kinda two-action attacks you intended, but please state from now on. Do you want a two-action dig, or single action digs?


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Feb 24, 2015)

pathos said:


> Zekrom, until now I've just guessed what kinda two-action attacks you intended, but please state from now on. Do you want a two-action dig, or single action digs?


The same way you were doing it


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 26, 2015)

*a plain field*​
*Lilypad (O)*

Mabus (m) <static>
Health: 64%
Energy: 53%
- ‘>3’

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

(m) <protean>
Health: 39% (capped)
Energy: 64%
- ‘Everything’s going wrong ;_;’  Flying type, paralyzed (moderate).​
Before the poor froakie gets the chance to move, Mabus lets out a furious whinnie, rising up onto his hind hoofes charging the sky - beckoning down another crash of lightning. It hits froakie with a crash, lighting up the darkened fields - he cries out in pain and exhaustion, seizing horribly, thrashing out - until the electricity runs its course, surging into the ground. Twitching, he gets to his feet, shaking and clearly unsteady; he drops onto his face, seemingly drunk, but he surges forward into the ground, pushing his way deeper until he’s all the way under, buried completely. Mabus snorts, frustrated, and paces, sniffing at the ground, trying to predict the frog - but he’s caught entirely unprepared, knocked upright and onto his behind when froakie pops up, smacking him with mud. Whinnying again, Mabus rights himself and tries to kick at the fleeing froakie, but even paralyzed, froakie manages to flee before he’s hit, only a faint static of electricity from Mabus’s fleece distracting him.

Quite suddenly, as fast as it started, the rain comes to a stop; the clouds part, revealing the shy sun behind them. Though the sky isn’t entirely clear, a few clouds still dotting it, it’s a shocking bright blue, so bright after the long period of rain, the sun a welcome return on the field now entirely drenched in mud.

Mabus looks skyward a moment, appreciating the warmth, then lies down and stretches. Who’s he to object to a break, when offered one? Though he wouldn’t mind a nicer bed… He rests his head on his hooves and takes a breath, relaxing.

Froakie appreciates it as well - a drowzy opponent makes for an easy target. He shoves his head into the soft mud once more, wriggling his way underground and towards the mareep. Within seconds he pops up under his resting target, shoving into Mabus a clod of mud and fleeing instantly. Again a tiny burst of static rubs off on him on impact, but he doesn’t notice until he’s far away, panting from exertion. 

Mabus licks his wounds, now thorougly pained, and wishing he could attack rather than just resting more. But he has no choice, so he lies down again and glares daggers at the froakie. Perhaps feeling perturbed, froakie gathers up the strength for a protect shield, but it’s pointless - no one targets him for an attack, and the shield shimmers away.​
*Lilypad (O)*

Mabus (m) <static>
Health: 39% (capped)
Energy: 66%
- ‘Just wait, I’ll get you…’

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

(m) <protean>
Health: 20%
Energy: 50%
- ‘Tired…’  Normal type, paralyzed (severe).

*Arena Notes:*
Everything is covered in mud. There are 3 small burrows leading down and back up near both Mabus and froakie.

*Final Notes:*

 Static was activated on both digs, worsening froakie’s paralysis again. He wasn’t fully paralyzed all round, though.
 Zekrom next.


----------



## Herbe (Feb 26, 2015)

... Huh, I guess I forgot that the charge wore off. Oops.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Feb 26, 2015)

Double Team ~ Acrobatics ~ Dig


----------



## Herbe (Feb 26, 2015)

Soon it will all be over, and you shall be victorious, Mabus. Looks like this'll be your evolution battle.

Things are going to be simple this time, Mabus. *Rain Dance* to see through the clones and to help the following *Thunders.* Wait until he finishes Acrobatics and becomes Flying-type to do the first thunder, though. Then do the next one as soon as you can, since you'll be faster anyway, because he's paralyzed.

*Rain Dance~Thunder~Thunder* 

You've done well, Mabus. I'm proud of you.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 27, 2015)

*a plain field*​
*Lilypad (O)*

Mabus (m) <static>
Health: 39% (capped)
Energy: 66%
- ‘Just wait, I’ll get you…’

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

(m) <protean>
Health: 20%
Energy: 50%
- ‘Tired…’  Normal type, paralyzed (severe).​
Frustrated with the parting clouds, Mabus’s hooves start to dance, begging the clouds to return, the rain to fall once more. It only takes a few moments for his tantrum to work; the clouds seemed to be waiting, hanging heavy in the sky, and they lurk back slowly, sinking deeper towards the fields. Their presence covers everything in a deep, dark shadow, before a clap of thunder announces the rain - a bucketfull of it pouring down all at once, a sudden sheet sopping the still-wet mud. Mabus’s eyes widen in shock at the cold downpour of water, while froakie seems to tired to notice. 

The poor frog is doomed to repeat his mistakes. He lazily gets back up to his shivering feet, taking slow steps to form a circle around the muddle field. Step after step, he barely manages to pick up any speed at all, but still a blurry form appears behind him, only to be dashed by the pinpricks of rain. Unsurprised, the froakie plops down in the mud, eyeing Mabus disdainfully.

Mabus himself waits patiently while froakie gets back up. The mareep is not eager to be hit, but he takes it well enough, as froakie leaps into the air with a sudden burst of energy, twisting and flipping as if to show off before slamming feet-first into Mabus’s fleece with a grunt. Mabus holds his ground in the mud, refusing to budge, and froakie flips back, skidding on all fours to glare at the sheep.

A grin spreads slowly across Mabus’s face; the moment he’d waited for. A slow look skyward is all he needs, and familiar bolt of lightning snakes down onto the poor frog, striking as so many had before. Somehow, when the lightning fades, froakie hangs on - a sliver of life left to him… just enough.

Just enough to make Mabus furious. He slams his hooves into the mud, splashing himself, and another bolt crashes down as he hits the ground, duel impacts; and when the light fades, froakie has as well. He lies prone in the mud, unconcious, until he’s recalled into his pokeball with a red flash. Mabus is quickly recalled as well, though a grin is clearly visible on his face before he evaporates into light.​
*Lilypad (O)*

Mabus (m) <static>
Health: 31%
Energy: 47%
- ‘I DID IT.’

*Zekrom_B0lt (X)*

(m) <protean>
Health: 0%
Energy: 42%
- Fainted.

*Arena Notes:*
It’s raining heavily (4 more rounds). Everything is covered in mud. There’s are 3 small burrows leading down and back up near both Mabus and froakie.

*Final Notes:*

 Battle over, Lilypad is the winner. Lilypad earns $8, Zekrom_B0lt earns $4, and I get $5. Mabus gets 2 exp and froakie gets 1.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Feb 27, 2015)

Lilypad said:


> Soon it will all be over, and you shall be victorious, Mabus. Looks like this'll be your evolution battle.
> 
> Things are going to be simple this time, Mabus. *Rain Dance* to see through the clones and to help the following *Thunders.* Wait until he finishes Acrobatics and becomes Flying-type to do the first thunder, though. Then do the next one as soon as you can, since you'll be faster anyway, because he's paralyzed.
> 
> ...


Lilypad Good Game :)


----------



## Herbe (Feb 27, 2015)

You too, Zekrom! It was fun.


----------

